# New or old??



## BottleEnthusiast (Dec 27, 2021)

Usually I am pretty good at telling the age of these things but I cant figure this out. Its a orange jar with a imperfect lip and no seam but I am just very confused on how old it could have been. Any help would be apprieciated.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 27, 2021)

LOOKS NEW TO ME.


----------



## saratogadriver (Dec 28, 2021)

I would have said modern decorative piece.   However, it's interesting that it appears to have a ground neck for a glass stopper.    Take it you didn't get the stopper in the deal?

Jim G


----------



## BottleEnthusiast (Dec 28, 2021)

saratogadriver said:


> I would have said modern decorative piece.   However, it's interesting that it appears to have a ground neck for a glass stopper.    Take it you didn't get the stopper in the deal?
> 
> Jim G


No but I can tell it was a ground stopper. Thats the main thing that confuses me


----------



## Nickneff (Dec 28, 2021)

BottleEnthusiast said:


> Usually I am pretty good at telling the age of these things but I cant figure this out. Its a orange jar with a imperfect lip and no seam but I am just very confused on how old it could have been. Any help would be apprieciated.


It looks new to me 2 usually a piece has ware on the bottom I don't see any ware on the bottom my opinion it's new but it has a nice color maybe I'm color blind but it looks more yellow than orange to me it's still cool nice color


----------



## BottleEnthusiast (Dec 28, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> It looks new to me 2 usually a piece has ware on the bottom I don't see any ware on the bottom my opinion it's new but it has a nice color maybe I'm color blind but it looks more yellow than orange to me it's still cool nice color


Yes its a very good marble jar


----------



## Harry Pristis (Dec 28, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> It looks new to me 2 usually a piece has ware on the bottom I don't see any ware on the bottom my opinion it's new but it has a nice color maybe I'm color blind but it looks more yellow than orange to me it's still cool nice color


*I don't see any bottom, much less wear.  Nonetheless, I agree that this appears to be a modern decorative piece.  Too bad the lid is missing.*


----------



## saratogadriver (Dec 30, 2021)

Base wear is at best an indifferent indicator of age.   I have several pontiled utility inks, definitely period pieces, with obvious 1850s era labels, with little or no base wear.   If it was used once and put in the back of the desk, it won't have any wear.  If it was a working piece, like a milk pitcher, then it should absolutely have that "slid across the table hundreds of times" wear.   

the form and shape just don't look quite right for an old piece.   Maybe a 20th century countertop bottle, like from the old pharmacies, where they sold candy and stuff?   But it seems too small for that...  And for one of those the wear should be there...

Jim G


----------



## Dogo (Dec 30, 2021)

They were hand blowing Lab equipment for years after the ABM was invented, but most of what I have seen are clear.  I always wonder if this kind of puzzler came from overseas.


----------

